# Advice Needed



## Yorky (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi everyone

I've been thinking of applying for a position at Jeddah Prep and Grammar School and wondered if anyone on here had any information/advice about a possible move. Is the school well regarded ? Are the premises well maintained and is it well resourced? And I know its a long shot but does anybody know anything about the staff accommodation ? 
Also, I have two young children. Is Jeddah a safe and enriching place to bring up youngsters (sport mad ones at that!!). 
From what I've read it seems like we could have a much better quality of life than the UK but I'd like to hear from people who have first hand experience.

Thanks x


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wife and I lived in Riyadh for just on 9 years, but with kids only visitting. Expat non-working women can find life hard there, due to dress code, and no driving. The best life for a family is in a compound for westerners, where they can behave as at home, connect with many people and quickly find out where to go for which activity.
Jeddah is much less strict about social stuff than Riyadh according to all I have read. The weather can enable lots of sporting activity, especially swimming and diving in Red Sea. 
Our first 2 years were in poor accommodation, but after that we had a great time travelling around the region , exploring Saudi and Jordan, Hejaz Railway, Asir mountains etc.

Sorry dont know about that school, hope somebody who knows it can chime in. Keep searching the web for others experience there.
jp


----------



## biofena (Nov 26, 2011)

*Arab expat in Saudi*

Salam alaykom 
I'm an Egyptian expat in Riyadh,I've no info about the school but I can help with Jeddah.

International schools have good reputation and good staff Here..
As said above,getting a house in a compound is a good yet expensive option,
Rentals range from 18,000 SAR/year to 30,000 outside a compound for a 2-3 rooms flat..
Inside a compound for westerners,you might be asked to pay 100,000 SAR/YEAR..

Alternatively,you can rent a "villa" up to 10 rooms for 50-60,000/year..
This will give you more privacy and freedom (only inside the villa)

Jeddah is much less strict than Riyadh, with a seashore and some malls,you can safely enjoy going to the zoo with your kids or join a "gym" for aerobics ..
There are few parks and green areas and LOTS of shopping malls..

I loved RedSea mall in Jeddah,you've to know that many Saudis go there for trips..

Last feast (end of August,after Ramadhan) ,a private place by the sea was being rented for 3,000 SAR/DAY as a day use..

Have to say,Jeddah is full of Egyptian, Syrian & Lebanese expats which makes it very safe to live there + ur kids can have friends too 

I'll be glad to help


----------



## Yorky (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks both. I did apply for the job and got offered it but have heard nothing since from the school which is a bit odd. However, it has not put me off a move to the middle east and if this post doesn't work out then I'll keep looking. The packages all include housing/healthcare/free schooling etc so a much better prospect than teaching in the UK at the moment for sure.


----------



## BSC69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yorky
Did you end up going? As I was wondering what your wife thought? Do the wives become a prisoner in the compound or do they have freedom to move around?
I was looking at a move to Qatar - although have since found that our Bulldogs cant go as they are banned there so looking at other work and Saudi is the main place at the mo?
Any ideas?
Cheers
BSC69


----------



## Yorky (Oct 17, 2011)

BSC69 said:


> Yorky
> Did you end up going? As I was wondering what your wife thought? Do the wives become a prisoner in the compound or do they have freedom to move around?
> I was looking at a move to Qatar - although have since found that our Bulldogs cant go as they are banned there so looking at other work and Saudi is the main place at the mo?
> Any ideas?
> ...


No we didnt go in the end.........there were too many compromises and with a young family we all need to be happy. But we are now seriously looking at Qatar. Havent got much info at the moment but looks more relaxed than Saudi. Off for interview in next couple of weeks so perhaps will know more then.


----------

